# Siret Number Application



## yandoo

Hello, I was hoping for some advice please. 

I've moved to France and am in the process of buying a house. I work from home (renting in France) doing web design and computer repair. 99.9% of my customers live in the UK but I want to do work with French residents now. I think I need a Siret number but I'm not really sure how I should apply. 

So far I am in the UK tax system but don't pay tax because I earn so little money - it is well below the yearly allowance. I've heard that auto-entrepreneur is probably the most approriate status here but apparently there is a flat rate of 22% of my earning for a year. This is really high for me especially as I don't need to pay tax on my earnings in the UK because I simply don't earn enough. 

Can someone kindly advise me on my options please? 

Thank you very much


----------



## Bevdeforges

You get a SIRET when you register your business here in France. Depending on the type of registration you may or may not be automatically registered in the VAT system at the same time. 

If you register as an AE, you will get a SIRET - and yes, you will pay 22 or 23% of your turnover (i.e. not your profits) as cotisation (social insurance). Income tax is settled up after the end of the year - or I believe there is an option to pay in against your income tax on a monthly or quarterly basis.

As an AE, you can only have revenue up to the VAT threshold, so you're not subject to charging your customers VAT (nor are you able to reclaim VAT you pay on your expenses). Your income (for income tax purposes) is also based on a fixed percentage of your turnover. 

If you register as any other sort of business, then you keep accounting books, and you net your expenses against your revenues to determine your income (or loss). Your cotisation and income tax is a function of your net income rather than your turnover - though for cotisation purposes, there are certain minimums you need to pay to have coverage.

You can contact your local Chambre de Commerce et d'Industrie (CCI) for help in determining which business form would work best for you. They usually have a section devoted to those setting themselves up in business and can help guide you through the paperwork.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

